# Problem mit Maus und Bildschirm



## thomas.g (6. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar ist mein Spiel Mausgesteuert, d.h. wenn man die Maus bewegt, nimmt ein Programmteil die x-Koordinaten der Maus an.

Allerdings ist es ein ziemlich schnelles Spiel und es ist lästig, wenn die Maus vom Bildschirm verschwindet, denn dann reagiert ja der MouseMotionListener nicht mehr.

Wie kann ich es machen, dass die Maus einen bestimmten Component nicht verlassen darf?

So eine Funktion hab ich schon bei etlichen Spielen gesehen, allerdings waren die nicht mit Java gemacht aber vielleicht gibts ja so eine Funktion in Java auch.

thx, thomas


----------



## MPW (6. Jan 2006)

Also eine direkte Funktion gibt es nicht, aber man kann natuerlich eine programmieren:

Du setzt einen MouseListener auf die Komponente, ueberschreibst MouseExited und setzt die Maus wieder an den Rand wo sie ausgetreten ist, oder in die Mitte der Komponente, so wie du willst.

Ich hab das mal fuer so ein Spassprogramm, ein Fenster aus dem man nicht mehr rauskommt gemacht, es klappt ganz gut, allerdings nicht mehr, wenn man das zu schnell macht.


----------



## thomas.g (7. Jan 2006)

aha, und wie kann ich die Maus zurücksetzen?


----------



## Caesar (7. Jan 2006)

Schau dir mal java.awt.Robot an.


----------

